# HAHAH WOW (Guided pineview musky fishing...?????)



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha look at this fool?? Seriously? Thanks for the offer homie, only cost ya $15,000 for this clear cut professional to hook ya "biggun".......... this year he's already caught multiple Muskies over 50"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha. :lol: :lol:

I hope he doesn't catch his typo and leaves it at $15k

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=19970951&cat=233&lpid=1&search=


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd pay $15.00 for a guided trip... aside that, I think I'll take my chances.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

From the picture, it appears that you have to also furnish the boat.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> From the picture, it appears that you have to also furnish the boat.


Hahah ya, pay me $150 or $15k whatever "Chuck" is asking, and I'll walk ya up to the shoreline and throw in your hook with a piece of chicken wrapped in bacon and we'll getcha a reeeel biggun.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> From the picture, it appears that you have to also furnish the boat.


Maybe the 15K is to buy both the guided trip and a new boat. I wonder if he'll take a picture of your fish without it covered with mud?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > From the picture, it appears that you have to also furnish the boat.


Maybe the 15K is to buy both the guided trip and a new boat. I wonder if he'll take a picture of your fish without it covered with mud?[/quot

W/o mud will cost extra. Don't forget tips are appreciated.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A 'licensed' guide on PV highly doubtful...more like a claptrap bombastic ad of fantastical imaginary proportions...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That picture looks like he is holding a musky that's been to the taxidermist IMHO lol


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha those comments are crackin me up.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I think we've found the real identity of "Klark", look at the spelling throughout the ad and his general demeanor....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

drsx said:


> I think we've found the real identity of "Klark", look at the spelling throughout the ad and his general demeanor....


Or is it Eddy?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like a Meth Head. I know so good Muskie fishermen and women and I don't think they are catching that many a day and I highly doubt from the muddy shore. He is probably catching them on 6lb test as well. I call BS. Just my .02


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Somebody should take him up on his offer and find out hahaha. Offer him a pack of cigs and hell prob bite


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

For 15K, I'll put on a muskie suit and give you a fight you'll never forget. I have been impaled before so I know that's not a problem and I can swim purdy good. how about a 250 lb 62 year old Muskie!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

O my that was a funny read


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

He's back!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Troll said:


> He's back!


Could it be...is it -Ov- -Ov- ..the 'infamous' ray-ray or kin to the 'infamous' ray-ray... :?: :?:


----------

